# C&S Testing Location. North East, MD; PLEASE HELP



## Scot Morrill (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All,

An Amtrak employee from DC emailed me with details for testing for the position of C&S. She said the location was in North East, MD but did not provide an address!

My Test is scheduled for tomorrow November 2nd. I've emailed and called her several times to no avail. I do not want to let this opportunity pass.

If someone could kindly confirm the testing location for C&S Helper position in North East, MD that would be greatly appreciated.

My Email : acerbus127at live dot com

Best regards,

Scot Morrill


----------



## T (Nov 1, 2017)

101 Peninsula Drive

North East, MD 21901


----------

